# New Outback 277Rl To Be Delivered Week Of 6/21



## Kevin277rl (Jun 16, 2011)

My wife and I live in Florida and going camping for the first time in 20 years! Picking up our 2011 10th Anniv Outback 277RL next week. Just in time for the 4th!


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Congrats and Welcome...


----------



## Kevin277rl (Jun 16, 2011)

Picked up our 2011 Outback 277RL 10th Anniv. Ed. last night. Whoohoo!!!!

Spending today loading 'er up and heading out to our first camping experience in 20 years tonight!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations!! Enjoy!


----------

